
Legal struggle alleges ‘Love’ artist Robert Indiana exploited in final years - objections
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2018/07/25/artist-robert-indiana-brought-love-to-the-world-was-he-being-exploited-in-his-final-years/?utm_term=.c6f4f92ddab4
======
Rjevski
The paywall offers a "Premium EU Ad-Free Subscription" with the following
perk:

> No on-site advertising or third-party ad tracking

But trying to buy it paints a whole different story:

> By subscribing, you agree to the use by us and our third-party partners of
> technologies such as cookies to personalize content and perform analytics.
> Please see our Terms of Service, Digital Products Terms of Sale and Privacy
> Policy for more information.

Greedy assholes. Here's a PasteBin without any of the tracking bullshit:
[https://pastebin.com/raw/JqsxZfUB](https://pastebin.com/raw/JqsxZfUB)

